
Foursquare Predicts Chipotle’s Q1 Sales Down Nearly 30% - cocoflunchy
https://medium.com/foursquare-direct/foursquare-predicts-chipotle-s-q1-sales-down-nearly-30-foot-traffic-reveals-the-start-of-a-mixed-78515b2389af#.nkolf2c0q
======
bradb3030
10-Q filed today says 23.3% decrease in revenue. [https://www.sec.gov/cgi-
bin/viewer?action=view&cik=000105809...](https://www.sec.gov/cgi-
bin/viewer?action=view&cik=0001058090&accession_number=0001058090-16-000069)
Interesting that Foursquare can be a leading indicator, 15 days before the
filing.

